# anyone familiar with diabetes in golden retrievers



## margarite martin (Apr 19, 2005)

A friend of mine has a female golden retriever who is just 7 years old. About three weeks ago she started drinking a lot, even in the middle of the night and she had an unusual discharge coming out of her . Despite this she was still active and didn't appear to have a fever, still had a good appetite. Well she called the vet and had a urine sample done and she has diabetes and must go on insulin right away, two needles a day and followup bloodwork so they can regulate the needles. She lives in a isolated town where there is no vet so she has to do this with the help of some of her friends. Was wondering if any of you know of anyone with a golden that has diabetes and if so, what the success rate is with the insulin, also if it will shorten her life span. I look forward to hearing from someone out there.:uhoh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sorry to hear about your friends goldie...I dont know anyone who's dog had diabetes, but a friend of mines cat had it..... he was up to 4 shots a day but lived a long long life.... he was 17 when she finally had to put him done. Hope all goes well for your friend and her dog.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I've heard of Goldens with diabetes and we have some freinds that have dogs with it. The important thing is diet,the meals must be spread out during the day to keep the blood sugar level. The shots are easy,I do them to myself twice a day,I'm diabetic.
I'm sure if they regulate the food and do the shots and watch the weight that she will have a long and active life.
The hardest part is getting used to an routine of shots,exercise and feeding.
It will have a good impact on her "parents",the extra exercise will help them.
Tell them not to worry,it's sounds scary at first,but it gets easier everyday.
Shane


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Margarite, welcome to the board, I don't believe I've seen you around yet!

I used to work as a vet tech and i've seen many dogs who have been treated for diabetes. I've seen cases where the dogs have been managed to the point you'd never know anything was wrong, and i've seen other cases where the dogs just had a real hard time being kept under control. 

The first step is determining the dosage for the insulin. Typically how they do this is by what's called a "glucose curve", this is done at the animal hospital. Essentially the dog stays there all day and is given dosages of insulin and the blood glucose is measured throughout the day and the doctors can determine how much to give and how often. 

The key is for owners to know their dogs' habits, and know when things aren't quite right. With diabetic dogs, things like changes in appetite, water consumption, urination, or energy can represent that something might not be quite right and they should probably get to the vet. Also, just as importantly is for the owners to maintain the schedule of care for their pet. This means strict feeding times, strict insulin dosages. If they're going to be gone all day, either board the dog where he/she can receive the insulin dosages, or have a family/friend come by who can give the insulin at the given time. 

There are many specialized foods out there that are essentially low-carb diets that help to stabilize the blood sugar levels, while providing the dog with a high-protein, high-fiber diet that doesnt send their blood sugar levels sky high after eating. 

With good vigilance and consistent care, most dogs can be managed quite well with diabetes. Mind you, it's not an effortless cause, and it will take a lot of time, effort, money, and patience to keep it up. A dog's insulin needs will change over time, and be prepared for more glucose-curves to have to be done in the future to regulate the appropriate dose. It's a lifelong committment, but hey, any dog's a lifelong committment.

One more added tidbit. Something that can be a lifesaver for diabetic dogs is KARO corn syrup, i'd advise the owners of diabetic pets keep some on hand. If a dog goes into diabetic shock (either from too much insulin, or not eating enough to compensate for the glucose-lowering effects of the insulin) take a big fingerful of KARO syrup and put it into your dogs mouth, and get to hte vet. It's amazing the dramatic change that can happen from just a little sugar. 

I wish the best of luck the the sick pup, but keep in mind that it is very treatable, but it requires a responsible owner. 

Laura


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

:welcome: Welcome to the family Margarite. This is a GReat place to talk about Goldens(and any dog). I'm sorry I didn't welcome you earlier,I meant to,but.... 
I hope you enjoy reading about all of us and looking at the photos.
Again,Welcome,
Shane & Lee


----------



## margarite martin (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks so much for the welcome and all the great information about diabetes. I talked to my friend again last night. She said her dog seems to be doing good. The dog's name is Beauty. Beauty already is on a special low-cal diet because she has food alergies. The hard thing about all this is the town that she lives in is isolated and is not connected by road to get to a vet. She could fly her to the vet if she had to but weather this time of the year gets pretty bad, so she has to get her bloodwork and glucose checks done herself. She will get a glucometer of course. They love their dog very much and she will get the best of care possible ...they will give her the needles themselves. Thanks so much "Laura Eyes 2" for all that information...I will tell my friend about that. I just hope and pray she will adjust to the insulin fairly quickly and hope she lives a long life. She is so beautiful. Actually, she is a black dog but looks exactly like a golden retriever and also has their personality. Obviously there must be a black labrador in her genes. Her mom is a pure bred golden retriever. When I get a chance I will post a picture of her. ONce again I really appreciate all the help I found here. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## margarite martin (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm trying to put a picture of beauty on here.


----------



## margarite martin (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm going to try one of her with her mom (Penny)


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I've seen black Goldens before. Both parents were purebreed Goldens and one puppy was black.
It's hard to see in the pictures,but Beauty looks like a Flatcoat Retriever/Golden mix. You said her Mom is a Golden? She just might be one of the few that are black.
Either way she is a Beauty!!!
Shane


----------



## margarite martin (Apr 19, 2005)

I have always referred to Beauty as a black (golden) retriever, not realizing that there was such a thing. Very interesting. I spoke to her owner again today and she is in the process of getting her diet straightened out and getting her insulin too. I think she will be fine with lots of love and care. Thanks again for all the info.


----------

